# Lego Alien Sorority -- Darkmoon17 fish :)



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I received my shipment of bettas from Darkmoon17 yesterday and everyone arrived safely. They were a bit pale at first but colored up really quickly. Everyone ate right away, so I think they took the shipping pretty well. 

The whole tank:









In case you're wondering about the giant hole in the middle where a filter should be...

_Well_, my husband woke up me up at about 6am this morning. "Baby, we have a problem!" He saw one of the female bettas swim into the filter. "@#*%" I said, and rushed to the rescue. Turns out there were now a total of 2 bettas just chillin' inside of our filter. Filter gets turned off. I'm now in the process of silicone-ing plastic mesh over the front. :roll: Everyone is fine though.

Decorations are composed of Lego: Alien Invaders
Kits:
http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Tripod-Invader-7051
http://shop.lego.com/en-US/UFO-Abduction-7052
2x http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Alien-Defender-7050
Some silk plants, 2x c. wendtii, & a whole mess of anacharis. 

A few close-ups:









This gal in front is one of the most outgoing of them all. She actually likes to pose for the camera, and we have a few of her.










This red dragon gal likes to give me the stink eye. 










Caught after feeding! Brine shrimp & mosquito larvae are going over well.










When I introduced the black girl on the left to the sorority, she swam right to the middle, looked straight ahead, and had a *massive* bowel movement. Stress, probably, but I like to think it represented her feelings about being shipped, lol. 

We couldn't get pictures of everyone. More will come. :-D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, I think bettas love showing their appreciation of a nice clean tank by having a big old bm in it. pretty girls ^_^


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Those are gorgeous girls.
I don't really know, but their colours seem to really match the decor, imo.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy cow it's legos!!! I love Legos!! How'd you come up with that?


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone . I've been reading the comments out loud to my partner-in-crime (the spouse).

As far as the legos go, I work at a Barnes & Noble, and we sell Legos. I thought the aliens looked like bettas a little bit (see it in the puffy cheeks?) and decided to build my sorority around them. 

The girls seem to be getting along pretty well. Darkmoon said they were all housed in the same tank, and there is some flaring and a bit of chasing, but nobody seems to be seriously damaged. There is one really pretty small girl I wish I could get a picture of, but no luck so far. 

I made the flowers by stripping the wires out of standard silk craft flowers (petco/petsmart sell the same old stuff). Someday I'll make a tutorial for that-- I did it for my older tanks too. 

Some more pretty:









That's my brine shrimp! Grr.









Pretty pretty princess.

More of the Legos + Fishies:









And just one more:










I'm absolutely doting on them. My poor male is in viewing distance and attempting to build the bubblenest of a lifetime. I'll probably block his view, poor thing. ;-)


----------



## livingart (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful girls and I love your decorating! What an awesome idea  I got a pair from Darkmoon, too. Aren't they fabulous?! I fell in love with the female, Sylvia, as soon as I looked at her pugnacious little face. lol! 
You have the perfect "themed" tank to compliment the dragon scales.


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

So Legos are safe for an aquarium? That's a neat idea.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

So jealous of you tank. Its so pretty and nice to admire!!! fish are beautiful too


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

@Daisykd: I've read in multiple forums that legos are aquarium safe. I rinsed everything in hot water to remove any packaging funk and had at it. They float like no one's business though, so mine have quite a few weights siliconed down. 

So today, dear husband wakes up (again at 6, he's insane) and finds one poor girl has swum up inside one of the decorations and is apparantly trapped! We have no idea how she managed it. I don't think there's an opening that's more than 6-7mm, but she did. No apparent fin damage either. I'm going to re-silicone over any entrances, just to be safe. Seriously though, there's a shot glass wedged up inside the only large opening and siliconed all around, and that's planted in about 1" of sand. She must be some kind of Houdini. 

This is the pooper; I might add. I can tell she will be a real character. 

He did snap a few pics, 'cause let' be honest, it was kinda funny. She's all safe and swimming around like normal now.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

That aquarium is absolutely AWESOME! And that is pretty funny, I'm glad she wasn't injured. Gosh! Haha.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

She just wanted to play alien invasion is all! xD


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha! She had to get a better view of the alien. 

LOVE that tank! I'm going to have to look around for some cool LEGO kits. :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! I love all of them!! I got six girls from Darkmoon too. :3

I have been thinking of redoing my males tanks with Legos, and now i really want to do it more than ever!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Myrtaceae said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> @Daisykd: I've read in multiple forums that legos are aquarium safe. I rinsed everything in hot water to remove any packaging funk and had at it. They float like no one's business though, so mine have quite a few weights siliconed down.
> 
> ...


That is a really neat tank, and I'm glad your girl didn't drown herself :roll: Mine kept trying that with a glass bottle I had in the tank, getting inside and being confused how to escape, so I finally just removed it for safety.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome tank design and very pretty girls!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We're still trying to get pictures of everyone. Some of the girls are pretty camera shy. 

@Olympia: I can't blame her! This tank was pretty much _my_ excuse to play alien invasion, lol. :roll:

To everyone thinking of using legos: They rock! But I was not kidding about weighing them down. Save yourself a lot of swearing and be prepared with suction cups, silicone, and weights from the beginning. :-D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

THIS IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!! any waysssss, very gorgeous fish and an awesome tank, good luck!!!! i save 3 females from wal-mart the other day and now i have a 4 fish sorority!(my first sorority!)  im happy with the ones i chose also! any ways good luck! i hope you have no problems!
And that little alien stunt, thats awesome! im glad she was safe!!!! its a cute picture too, i like the alien idea, very brilliant!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

This is an awesome aquarium!!! You should submit some of these photos to the photo of the month contest! My favorite is the one with the screaming lego figure. You did a phenomenal job! Props to you and your hubby!!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is unbelievably cute! Do you have any updated photos?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Legos? O.O PURE AWESOMENESS OVERLOAD!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Myrtaceae said:


> When I introduced the black girl on the left to the sorority, she swam right to the middle, looked straight ahead, and had a *massive* bowel movement.


"I like this place... I could totally poo here!!" lol


----------

